# Wild Bill



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow great job
My Garnet Gnome needed some TLC
It is now at home great job, dead quiet and sounds better than when i gave it to him.
He must have done something with the Bias[i think it is called]
Thumbs up to Bill...

Imho he needs to charge more!!!!

Sorry all


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2018)

If it's the same WB that used to frequent here years ago, I'm glad to hear that he's still kicking.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes here is his work my playing sucks but the amp sounds great!
Recorded on a 30 dollar web cam it sound better live!
Not the same amp as i gave him...incredible!!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

One more sound check.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds great!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Percy said:


> Wow great job
> My Garnet Gnome needed some TLC
> It is now at home great job, dead quiet and sounds better than when i gave it to him.
> He must have done something with the Bias[i think it is called]
> ...


Didnt Mr. Bill tell you what he did to the amp?
G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome guy, glad to hear he's still at it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Awesome guy, glad to hear he's still at it.


Same here. We had a lot of interesting talks and he repaired several of my amps and also amps owned by friends here locally in Kitchener.

@Percy If you see him again, please wish him all the best from the fellows on this forum. I certainly miss his "mice nuts" descriptions when discussing things that made very little impact/difference in amp construction, tone, etc.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, he was a great contributor. I first met him when I wanted my '68 YSR modded.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Any chance that you can share Wild Bill's contact?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bigboki said:


> Any chance that you can share Wild Bill's contact?


you don't find him, he finds you. just start a thread about how different certain brands of 6V6 tubes are from each other and he'll be there


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> you don't find him, he finds you. just start a thread about how different certain brands of 6V6 tubes are from each other and he'll be there


Electrons don't care or react any differently just because of the brand name on the tube.

To the OP: Sorry for the slight derail of your thread.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I still use "mice nuts" in my real life conversations...

Glad he's still at it.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

GTmaker said:


> Didnt Mr. Bill tell you what he did to the amp?
> G.


Yes three paragraphs here at CGF but all cleaning and changing the two prong to a three.
He had my amp for almost four months but i told him to take his time and make it sound good.

Yes i will send hello's from all
Bill knows his stuff!


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

The Gnome with a Tokai over drive pedal ....neck pick up on 1991 Fender '62 reissue strat....A little harsh sounding but i'm learning....


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Clean


----------

